

U.S. Military Actually Has a Contingency Plan to Stop a Zombie Uprising - koudi
http://www.mediaite.com/online/u-s-military-actually-has-a-contingency-plan-to-stop-a-zombie-uprising/

======
ColinCochrane
The title is somewhat misleading. From the article:

 _Rather, it 's a training exercise that used a fictional, rather than
hypothetical, scenario as its premise, to prevent public panic in case the
plan ever got out, which it clearly can._

